# Panzer BP-12 shotgun



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yesterday I visited the LGS to get some target ammo. Stocks of all firearms were extremely low. EXTREMELY LOW!
A couple of young guys were buying a case of these Panzer BP-12 shotguns. Turkish made. I examined one and it seemed to be a decent weapon. Build quality and materials was good. Doing online research there seems to be a few problems with ammo issues. Does anyone here have any experience with one of these guns? My intended use would be home defence and I may be using low brass ammo to prevent over penetration. Low brass with a semi-auto could be problems. Anybody have experience or opinions?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This might help. I'll keep the ole 870.


----------



## Mojave Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

It does seem that magazine-feeding a shotgun has been problematic. They're probably out there, but I can't immediately name a rock-solid, defend your life, mag-fed shotty, and so like Chipper, I'll also stick with my tube-fed Mossy 500 for now, it's never failed. Train with it and you can get your pump-action speed up to be quite home-defense effective, then you can use whatever ammo.

But. I did see a tube-fed shotty with MULTIPLE TUBES for a 15+1 ammo load, the Tavor TS12, in the latest RECOIL. Out of my price range, but that could be reliable.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will stick with my century old and combat proven proven Winni mod. 12 riot and my 870s plus the Mushberg.

Last but not least in this lineup are the Rem 1100 combat and the Mod. 37 Ithaca's I own.

They are the last line of defense for me because of a screwed up shoulder.

Only three have recoil pads, the others have typical plastic butplates, except the 12 which has its original steel plate.

I don't like bullpups of any sort, don't like the idea of my face hanging over the chamber, deflector or not.

Saw one a couple of decades ago where the receiver let go, and the deflector plate gave way, bent and broke the guys jaw.

The Browning Auto Five took care of using low brass by moving the friction rings on the mag tube, they always worked.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't like bullpups of any sort, don't like the idea of my face hanging over the chamber, deflector or not..


I've always found bullpup triggers "squishy" for lack of a better term.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I've always found bullpup triggers "squishy" for lack of a better term.


That is from the loose linkage from where the trigger is moved up front.

Cheap made parts that flop around.

Just like the the crap extended triggers that I had to deal with on the M60-Ds.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Do yourself a favor and just pay the extra for a Vepr 12.









An awesome Russian made semi-auto 12 gage that is uber reliable, will shoot any 12 gage ammo without failure and is highly customizable if desired. I love mine and would have no problem trusting my life to it, using 5 round or 10 round mags or even the 25 round drum that I have.
I currently have a vortex red/green dot on it and used it to take two bucks last whitetail season. They are still available to buy even with the Russian import ban, but they ill run you around $1,200. Anyone that knows Vepr, knows that they make top notch AK's, shotguns and rifles.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a couple Mossies and an 870, the price is always right/affordable, and no one wants to be on the wrong end when the buck starts to fly. I think rather than a mag-fed, just practice your quick reloading skills on your pump. Should be able to reload 3 rounds or so in the same time it takes to retrieve and change a mag. My go-to is my H&K FABARM. This is a short shotgun with a full stock... no pistol grips for me, I want to shoulder it and hit something center. 14" barrel, which is long enough for the porch, the yard, and down the street some. This one cost me $400 + a $5 tax stamp. Still not very expensive.


----------

